# Perth or Adelaide?



## dave101280 (May 9, 2011)

Hi all,

Me and my wife are currently debating emigration to Aus' but are currently hung up on specific areas to target. The two favourable cities at the moment are 1. Perth 2. Adelaide.

I have a friend in Perth and am hoping to visit early next year so should get a feel for the place then but she highly recommends it.

I am a fully qualified ACCA management accountant and was wondering what my prospects would be? Looking at job vacancies at the mo the salary ranges between 85k & 120k in Perth. My wife us a teacher but the hope would be she would not be working as we want to start a family. 

Do you think this sort of salary would be feasible to do this? Also what sort of monthly cost of living figures could we expect Inc rent? Anybody blinis what the take home/net pay would be monthly on the above salary?


Many thanks
Dave


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

Hi there,

Welcome to the forum.

For a salary in that range you should be OK. Bear in mind that property in Perth is sky high at the moment. Have a look realestate.com.au and domain.com.au

The ATO has a simple tax calculator: Tax Tools - Simple Tax Calculator

Check out the cost of living sticky at the top of the forum page.

Dolly


----------



## Weebie (Sep 16, 2009)

If your not earning 150k your below the poverty lines as fart as I'm concerned. This is not a paradise working environment like the UK. Many professionals are expected to work 50+ hours and the cost of living here is atrocious.

Your partner needs to work or you will get absolutely no where in this country.


----------



## dave101280 (May 9, 2011)

Weebie,

So let me get this right. We have an household income in the UK of £70k and live very comfortably with the scandalous cost of living in the UK! So we would need to earn the equivalent of £98k to just be above the poverty line?

Can anyone confirm this please.

Ps. It ain't no paradise working here!


----------



## Weebie (Sep 16, 2009)

dave101280 said:


> Weebie,
> 
> So let me get this right. We have an household income in the UK of £70k and live very comfortably with the scandalous cost of living in the UK! So we would need to earn the equivalent of £98k to just be above the poverty line?
> 
> ...


Your first mistake is that you assume that the UK is expensive firstly it's not compared to Austalia, Canada hell even a pint costs more in NZ

70-80k is the equivilant of about 200k in Aus or so many people on britishexpats will say.

70k sterling is 110k in Aus. It's liveable but very basic. you'll end up in a trash suburb 30-40km riddled with crime with your kids enrolled in a crap school. You wouldn't be going out much that's fore sure and may not even be beable to afford holidays.

There are reasons why people leave Australia you know.


----------



## dave101280 (May 9, 2011)

Thanks for the feedback Weebie, a little more research required then!


----------



## Weebie (Sep 16, 2009)

You really need to come out and see Australia for yourself. Perth is one of the Worlds most expensive cities. Adelaide is more affordable but still very expensive by world standards.

People though who have good incomes in the UK usually are far better off.


----------



## dave101280 (May 9, 2011)

What better off in the UK or ok in Aus? My friend lives in Perth so planning a trip next yr to get an idea


----------



## mz_qiksky (May 16, 2011)

My husband earns 90k in Perth, I'm not working at the moment, I don't really need to either but I am already getting bored. We are doing well, enjoying the lifestyle.


----------



## dave101280 (May 9, 2011)

Thanks mz,

Weebie stresses we could only afford to live in basically a ghetto for the among of salary I have quoted! Do you live in a nice suburb on that money?


----------



## mz_qiksky (May 16, 2011)

I live in Madora Bay, 5 mins north of Mandurah, 20 mins south of Rockingham, about 200m from the beach in a beatiful house. We rent it at $370 a week. Its a very quiet suburb, nice houses and there is a new area being built further down the beach with brand new houses. There is a park 2 houses away and a bus stop which goes into Mandurah and to the train station.


----------



## dave101280 (May 9, 2011)

Nice. Far from the CBD? How many beds for that?


----------



## mz_qiksky (May 16, 2011)

I did it in 40 mins at night lol, but it was close to an hour and ten at 7am the other morning, but there was an accident. I am looking for work in the city but will probably catch the train in to avoid traffic.

The house is 3 bedroom, 1 bath + ensuite. Open plan kitchen and dining. Lounge and games room are seperate. Its double storey and has a wrap around balcony with sea views. Good beach to swim in although it is unpatrolled. The nearest patrolled beach is San Remo which is just up the road too. We are at the northern end of the suburb and there is a dog beach there. We have two dogs and three cats and the owners of the property were happy for us to have them. Fresh paint, carpets upstairs and tiles downstairs. 

We love it. Its completely changed our lifestyle.


----------



## dave101280 (May 9, 2011)

Sounds awesome! We have 2 dogs (boxers) that we would be looking to bring out so the dog beach sounds brill!

I fear finding a rental that will take dogs would be difficult and a bit worried about getting them out there!

Think the train would have to be the route to take for me!


----------



## mz_qiksky (May 16, 2011)

It took us about 4 weeks to find somewhere, but thats due to my husband working out of town and only getting two days off a fortnight. Look on realestate.com.au/rent or gumtree.com.au - thats where we found our house and its free to advertise on there that you are looking for a rental. I was watching those two websites for months before the move so I could get an idea on good prices and what I wanted. It was quite stressful because we were two weeks out from our move and still didnt have anywhere to live, this house came up right at the last minute. 

We found there were plenty of 'pet friendly' rentals, but make sure that everytime you enquire you say that you have two dogs and that they're Boxers. People advertise 'pet friendly' and then when you contact them they stipulate what type of pets or that the animals are outside only. Another thing I found is that it is so cheap here to register dogs. $36 for three years for our two girls. Back in NZ its $140 a year for one dog!


----------



## dave101280 (May 9, 2011)

Did the dogs have to stay in quarantine for a long period of time? I think it us going to be quite expensive getting them out there from the UK but it will be worth it!

It has been reassuring talking to you as was left a little dis heartened following Weebie's posts!


----------



## mz_qiksky (May 16, 2011)

Coming from NZ they don't have to go into quarantine at all.... but we did have to jump plenty of hoops to get them here! We went with Venturepet NZ and it cost us NZD$2820 for all five animals + $724 to get the medical certificates and checkups done at out local vet. We got to keep the cat cages and the dog ones were returned. We were given huge discounts by Venturepet and our local vet which was great.

We've looked at this as our opportunity to start afresh. We had a bad run of luck back home when the recession hit and don't want to go through the same things again. We came over here knowing that we have a certain amount of income, we have a mortgage, insurance and rates in NZ to pay and rent, insurance and general living costs here to cover. So we're not rushing out to buy new cars and furnish the house in one hit. We bought a $2000 car here, we got some furniture for free off gumtree.com.au that we will use for now, like the desk I'm sitting at and our filing cabinet and a table and chairs. We have brought brand new bedroom furniture for now and just got second hand stuff for the rest. Eventually we'll build up and probably have more junk than what we had in NZ!

Keep a positive attitude and it will fall into place.


----------

